# Why the actual time on my Lyft app is screwed up?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Let's say it's 7 p.m. now, the time on the lyft app is entirely different like 8:38 a.m.

How do I fix this?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyone else having this issue?

I assumed the time on the app would be more precise due to the gps unless I'm time traveling here.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

No. Get a new phone.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Your problem is that you are using Lyft. Nothing good comes from using Lyft. Lyft can't even get the time correct.


----------

